# what brand of fog machine



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

i am going to need about 8 new fog machines ranging from 800 to 1500+ watts. what brand do you use? i had a chauvet foggers but they are 5+ years old and showing there age. n Any suggestions?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

If I have to pick a brand name, I'd go with VEI. But what I do in reality is buy 8-10 no names in the after sales for the same amount it would cost me to buy one brand name one. Considering that I get 3 years or so from each no name, a single brand name one for the same money would have to last 24 years, and that ain't gonna happen, lol.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I had an american DJ fog hog for about 11 years before I needed to take it apart and clean it to keep it going. I also recently got a Chauvet f1700 3 years ago and have been very pleased with it.

charlie


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't need anywhere near as many as you, but I do the same as Vlad so far- Buy cheapies and run them into the ground before buying more.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I don't need anywhere near as many as you, but I do the same as Vlad so far- Buy cheapies and run them into the ground before buying more.


This is very good advise. I played in band for a long time and used different ones. I never saw a big difference in the different brands. Since I have been just using them for my haunt, they don't seem to hold up as well. I grabbed one of those 20.00 ones last year from Walmart. Well it worked just as good as American DJ, Chauvet, The Fog Machine. The biggest thing was it was rated lower the the others, except The Fog Machine. Which The Fog Machine is old now, it did a much better job when I got it. I have tried cleaning, but either I just can't figure it out or it just doesn't work. I did grab one off Ebay last year also. It was a dual motor constant Fogger. I don't remember the watts, but that thing will smoke you out. It was cheap. like 40.00, but You can't let it run. It would take to much fluid. I am going to wire the control to one of my props so when it raises the fog will hide the stand. But if you can find some of those small foggers Walmart had last year I would pick them up.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I bought a no-name from Target and didn't get much use from it before it died. It didn't put out much fog either.
Maybe I just had bad luck. I was kinda looking to for this year's big purchase. I only use mine 1 day a year....any suggestions for me?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you want a fogger or a hazer?


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

fogers 800 to 1500 watts


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Fitco.















Just kidding.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I do the same as Vlad buy a couple no names every few years. We have been using the same set of 4 four the last few years and yes the oldest 2 are fitco I think 5 years old


----------

